# EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??



## jayson (12. Januar 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

hi

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen EKL Alpenföhn zugelegt und eingebaut...
das bild zeigt, dass der lüfter nach unten schaut... wenn ich ihn so einbaue, dass der lüfter rechts sitzt, dann stört das netzteil darüber und der alpenföhn lässt sich nicht korrekt palzieren... aber temps sind schon ganz gut..

was kann man machen, um den lüfter trotzdem so zu montieren, dass er rechts sitzt und nicht unten???????? der luftstrom soll durch die kühllamellen wehen und vom hinteren gehäuse lüfter wieder herausgezogen werden!!

ich habe schon viele Bilder gesehen, bei denen der Einbau so  möglich ist!!

schonmal vielen dank für eure kommentare...


----------



## gorn (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Meiner passt ganz normal so rein, dass die Luft dann hinten zum Gehäuselüfter rausgeht, also nach links. Find ich auch am sinnvollsten.

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht einfach einen anderen Kühler zu nehmen?


----------



## jayson (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ja habe schon darüber nachgedacht, aber ich finde ihn wirklich sehr gut.. gerade für diesen preis (35€) und will mir auch nicht gleich einen neuen kaufen.... wie hoch ist denn dein gehäuse....

meins ist nur ca 41cm hoch... kann es damit zusammenhängen???


----------



## potzblitz (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Ist dann absolut kein Platz mehr zwischen Kühlkörper und Netzteil oder läßt er sich einfach nur schlecht Montieren, dann würde ich das Netzteil zur Montage des Lüfters ausbauen.


----------



## gorn (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Naja meins ist 5cm höher... Wenn das NT zu nah an der CPU ist passts halt nicht.
Du könntest den Lüfter irgendwie an die Seite basteln, aber das ist auch nicht das wahre und bestimmt nicht gut für die Kühlleistung.

Wenn du die warme Luft in dein NT pustest, wird das halt wärmer und eventuell lauter.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

säg doch einfach ein cm der lamellen ab ?!sollte nich viel ausmachen wenn überhaupt ...


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ich habe darüber wirklich nur 2cm platz... mehr ist nicht.... 
also bräuchte ich ein neues case oder ich säge die lamellen 1-2 cm ab??? 
kann man das denn so leicht machen und beschädigt dabei nicht die anderen lamallen???


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ich würd se absägen natürlich vorsichtig nich das sich die heatpipes evtl lösen .. aber auf eigene gefahr ..


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

was soll ich dafür eine feine säge nehmen...?? ich denke wenn ich anfange die lamellen abzusägen, dann verbiegen sie sich doch oder so...


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Hab auch einen Alpenföhn Groß Clockner und der schließt Bündig mit dem Mainboard ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht zwar auf dem Bild so aus als wenn er übersteht, hab aber gerade nochmals nachgeschaut....


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ich würd nen dremel nehmen ..


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ja genau so will ich es auch habennnn... nur das bei mir das netzteil stört... ich werde morgen nochmal versuchen den kühler zu drehen...

dann schreibe ich ob es geht.. ich weiss aber nicht genau ob der kühler dann auch bei mir mit dem mainboard abschließt.... eigentlich müsste es ja so sein... die mainboards werden ja alle gleich verschraubt... 

ihr könnt ja gerne noch was schreiben... ich gehe jetzt schlafen...


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ein dremmel ist eine gute ideee.. ich habe glaube ich noch einen... werde ich morgen auch suchen....

danke schonmal für eure ideen...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

mir is grad noch was eingefallen ... du kannst auch die lamellen abwinkeln in richtung seitenteil das es eine art pyramidenform an der netzteilseite ergibt is zwar ziemliches gefummel aber es funktioniert ich hatte es damals mal bei nem arctic freezer gemacht ... spitzzange und die hände eignen sich bestens dazu ...


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Hab nochmal ein Bild gemacht wo man es besser sieht, das der Kuhlkörper mit dem MB abschließt. Es müßte bei dir auch passen ! Wird wohl Fummelarbeit werden. Idealerweise befestigt  man den CPU-Kühler auf dem ausgebauten Mainboard, da man ihn besser montieren kann und sieht ob er richtig sitzt bzw. auf die CPU aufliegt.


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

anwinkeln ist auch nicht schlecht... aber ob anwinkeln oder abdremmeln, ein problem gibt es weiterhin und das ist der CPU Lüfter... wie soll ich, wenn die lamellen abgeknickt bzw. abgedremmelt werden den CPU Lüfter befestigen.... Bei Alpenföhn wird dieser durch zwei halte Klammern am kühlkörper befestigt... und der kühlkörper wird ja schließlich kleiner???

ich werde so in einer 2-3 std anfangen zu basteln..


----------



## keck04 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ich habe den selben Kühler auf meinem Asus P5N32-E montiert, dazu musste ich ebenfalls die Lamellen des oberen Spannungswandler-Kühlers "bearbeiten", die habe ich mit Hilfe eine Seitenschneiders auf die Hälfte zurecht geschnitten auf einer Breite von ca. 1,5cm, sonst hätte sich die Befestigung nicht runter drücken lassen


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*



keck04 schrieb:


> ich habe den selben Kühler auf meinem Asus P5N32-E montiert, dazu musste ich ebenfalls die Lamellen des oberen Spannungswandler-Kühlers "bearbeiten", die habe ich mit Hilfe eine Seitenschneiders auf die Hälfte zurecht geschnitten auf einer Breite von ca. 1,5cm, sonst hätte sich die Befestigung nicht runter drücken lassen



kannst du bitte mal ein bild vom deinem eingebauten lüfter hochladen???


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

kannst du die klammern nicht ein wenig versetzen oder kabelbinder nehmen einen langen durch die lamellen ziehen und hinten einen verschluss dran .. oder bindedraht is unprofessionell aber somit isser fest und dem airflow steht nix im weg ..


----------



## Shibi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Kabelbinder ist auch eine Wunderwaffe. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

das wäre auf jeden fal ein möglichkeit, auch wenn es bestimmt nicht mehr so elegant aussieht... 
auf einer seite steht der lüfter dann auch über also ein oder zwei zentimeter... je nach dem wie wieviel ich auf der anderen seite des kühlers abschneide....


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

vermitteln ... ich gewindestäbe sind auch gut als befestigung .. sieht auch nichma schlecht aus 
mit den richtigen muttis


----------



## jayson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ja gewindestange hört sich sehr gut an... finde ich besser als kabelbinder... aber das müssten sehr feine gewindestangen werden, so dass man sie gut durch die lamellen stecken kann... denn der abstand zwischen den lamellen ist sehr gering....im baumarkt werde ich da doch bestimmt nicht fündig??? weißt du zufällig wo ich soetwas herbekomme??


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ich hatte es damals mit 4´er gewindestangen(baumarkt) realisiert lamellen halt bissl gebogen damit se durchgehen


----------



## stephantime (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Mach doch nicht so ein gefummel.Bau dein Board aus und dreh den Kühler einfach um.Und dann wirst du ja sehen ob es passt.
Hier noch ein Bild wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## leorphee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

@ Stephantime
Danke somit brauch ich schon nicht mehr überlegen ob meine OCZ Reaper später auch neben dem EKL passen, auch wenn ich ein Asus Board bekomme.


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*



stephantime schrieb:


> Mach doch nicht so ein gefummel.Bau dein Board aus und dreh den Kühler einfach um.Und dann wirst du ja sehen ob es passt.
> Hier noch ein Bild wie es bei mir aussieht.



Meine Rede


----------



## stephantime (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

@leorphee
ja das passt gerade so mit 1 bis 2 mm Luft 
Leider ist mir ein Riegel bei der Kühlermontage kaputt gegangen.
Nur kurz gegengestoßen und schon war er hin.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## leorphee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Ich will Ihn mit Lüfter nach oben Montieren, weil ich ein Cooler Master CM 690 habe und das Netzteil unten ist und ich oben 2 140er Lüfter habe. Werde dann wohl lieber die Rigel nach der Lüftermontage einsetzen. Bist du im a oder im b Slot drin?


----------



## stephantime (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

A oder B Slot??


----------



## leorphee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Du hast doch bestimmt den RAM als Dualchanel laufen und hast du da Slot A oder B? die ganz linken oder rechten?


----------



## stephantime (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Zurzeit habe ich keinen Dualchannel laufen da mir ja wie gesagt ein Riegel kaputt gegangen ist.
Immo sind wie auf dem Bild drei Riegel drin.
Zwei ganz links am Kühler und einen daneben.
Hoffe das war verständlich.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## leorphee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

okay, Danke


----------



## jayson (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

sorry für die späte antwort.. aber ich hatte heute nachmittag keine zeit..

ich habe ihn also nochmal aufgeschraubt und mir die sache genau angeschaut.. wie man auf den bild sehen kann, ist es unmöglich den kühler einfach zu drehen... er steht auf jeden fall über das mainboard und kommt ans netzteil.... ich habe mich heute entschlossen, dass ich im nächsten monat ein neues gehäuse zu kaufen, darin kann ich ihn dann optimal verbauen... wenn er dann nicht passen sollte, werde ich die lamellen entsprechend kürzen..

vorläufig habe ich seitlich des kühlers einen lüfter angebracht, dass verbessert die temps um 4-5 grad... also aktuell habe ich unter last ein max wert von 56 grad aber beim standardtakt (2,4).... 

ich danke trotzdem für die schnellen antworten....

hier das case, das ich im sinn hatte.. ist nicht zu teuer (70€-99€) und bietet einen guten luftstrom.... das netzteil sitzt unten, was mir auch sehr gut gefällt!!

was sagt ihr dazu???

Computex: Thermaltake M5 - The Airflow Master


----------



## Shibi (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Naja, Seitenlüfter bringen meistens nur auf dem Papier etwas. In der Praxis sind die CPU Temperaturen sogar höher als ohne Seitenlüfter. Eine Ausnahme bilden hier Top-Flow Kühler, die von Seitenlüftern profitieren.
Würde dir also raten die Seitenlüfter wegzulassen. 

Ansonsten scheint das Gehäuse ganz tauglich zu sein. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Haste denn mal probiert das Board auszubauen und den kühler zu drehen, oder denkst bzw. siehst du nur dass es nich geht? Naja der Satz war ja sinnlos wenn du dir eh ein neues Gehäuse kaufen willst, die Wahl find ich nich schlecht, nur wie mein Vorredner schon sagte Seitenlüfter nützen nich viel hab selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, was ich an dem neuen Gehäuse noch ändern würde wär ein zusätzlicher Frontlüfter auf Höhe der Laufwerke so dass eine ebene mit heck, CPU und Frontlüfter entsteht.


----------



## jayson (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ja ich hatte das board draussen und gedreht, wenn es aber wieder eingesetzt wird, dann stört das netzteil... also schließt es bei mir nicht bündig mit dem board ab... 

die luftzirkulation sieht für mich sehr gut aus in dem neuen case... den vorschlag mit dem frontlüfter unter den laufwerken, werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren... bei ebay ist es sogar noch ein wenig billiger.... oder hat bzw. kennt jemand von euch ein besseres case, mit gleichen vorteilen für diesen preis??? meistens sind sie doch erheblich teurer!!


----------



## potzblitz (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*



jayson schrieb:


> ja ich hatte das board draussen und gedreht, wenn es aber wieder eingesetzt wird, dann stört das netzteil... also schließt es bei mir nicht bündig mit dem board ab...



Denkemal das der Steckplatz für deine CPU etwas weiter zum Rand hin ist als bei meinen Gigabyte und deshalb der Lüfter nicht bündig abschließt. Ausmaße sind ja gleich ATX Form Factor 305*245




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ja genau an soetwas in der art habe ich mir auch gedacht... deswegen wird der kühlerkörper auch ein wenig überstehen... danke für die mühe... 

ich werde denke ich nächsten monat ein bild hochladen, wenn der lüfter im neuen case richtig verbaut ist...

ich habe jetzt noch ein neues case gefunden.. was sagt ihr dazu..?????
seitenlüfter sind hier nicht mehr vorhanden...!!!

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690-KWN1-GP - black Window

das gefällt mir noch besser wie das thermaltake m5... und genug platz müsste eigentlich sein, um den kühler in der gewünschten richtung einzubauen (also den lüfter rechts)... schön ist auch, dass in der bodenplatte ein lüfter verbaut werden kann...


----------



## ZT_T190driver (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*



jayson schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem einen EKL Alpenföhn zugelegt und eingebaut...
> das bild zeigt, dass der lüfter nach unten schaut... wenn ich ihn so einbaue, dass der lüfter rechts sitzt, dann stört das netzteil darüber und der alpenföhn lässt sich nicht korrekt palzieren... aber temps sind schon ganz gut..
> ...





Hab den Gross Clockner genauso eingebaut-hab aber ein NZXT-Tempest,und dann blässt er von unten nach oben gegen die lüfter im deckel und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Hatte bei mir probleme mit dem asus p5k-pro.kühlung störte.hab aber keine probleme mit der lüfterposition-hab en Q6700@3,2GHz und bin im idle um die 30 grad und unter Last nicht über 55 grad!!
Kann mich also nich beschweren.
Lass ihn doch so drin-wenn die temps passen.


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ja die temps passen schon und es geht auch so, aber mich stört es trotzdem... ich habe mir den kühler samt lüfter geholt, weil ich ihn so einbauen wollte... jetzt geht das aber nicht und das stört mich gewaltig... rein optisch finde ich es auch viel besser, wenn der lüfter rechts sitzt...

und ich kann dann auch endlich mal wieder ein wenig basteln...


----------



## seeigel (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

hast du mal versucht den Kühler außerhalb zu montieren und erst anschließend das Board einzubauen?
die Lamelen würde ich nicht versuchen abzusägen denn das kann nur schief gehen. 
so wie ich das Bild in post 34 ansehe istnoch 1-2 cm Platz zwischen Gehäuse + Netzteil .
Da würde ich versuchen das Netzteil so weit nach oben zu setzen wie es geht.


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

ja das habe ich auch schon versucht, ausgebaut, aufgesetzt und wieder eingebaut, aber es geht halt nicht... dafür brauche ich ein neues gehäuse... trotzdem danke..


----------



## seeigel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

und nur das Netzteil 1-2 cm nach oben drücken?
oder ein anderes Board + eine stärkere Grafikkarte damit du kein Sli-Board mehr brauchst 
Es ist halt eine Rechenfragewas teurer ist . Ein Gehäuse oder Board+Grafikkarte - Verkaufserlös aus Board + 2x Grafikkarte.
Vom Stromverbrauch solltest du auch nicht unbedingt schlechter fahren mit nur einer Karte die stärker ist.


----------



## jayson (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

das netzteil ist soweit wie möglich oben angebracht.... das board will ich auch erstmal behalten, ist eigentlich ganz gut... eine neue grafikarte ist schon in plannung, aber wird wohl erst zu meinem geburtstag etwas... die jetzigen karten sind eher schlecht, aber reichen doch für aktuelle spiele aus... zusammen haben sie unter last 150 watt, also nichts im vergleich zu einer 280gtx die locker auf 220 watt kommt... diese werde ich dann auch verkaufen...

aber wie schon geschrieben, will ich auch gerne ein neues case haben und mal wieder ein wenig basteln... und die grakart folgt dann in ein paar monaten...


----------



## gorn (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

Mal ne andere Frage: kann man den Groß Clockner be AM2-Mainboards einbauen wie man will? Weil die Klammern lassen ja eigentlich nur eine Richtung zu (bzw. dazu 180° gedreht).


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

@jayson
hast du vor beim CM690 oben auch Lüfter zu verbauen? wenn ja , dann lass den Groß Clockner doch so dann wird alles oben ausgeblasen, so habe ich es auch vor.


----------



## jayson (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

na mal schauen wie er dann reinkommt, aber den lüfter auf der rechten seite zu verbauen ist trotzdem mein favorit... 

ich poste dann mal ein bild...


----------



## jayson (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

jeah.. endlich... ich war heute bei caseking und habe mir mein neues case abgeholt.. das cooler master rc 690.... ich denke mal morgen werde ich anfangen, über den umzug ein tagebuch zu schreiben...
habe heute schon fleißig gebastelt...

hier die ersten bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den cpu lüfter lasse ich auch in der position wie er in im alten war, aber dafür kommen darüber zwei 12 cm lüfter und hinten ebenfalls einer...


----------



## jayson (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn blue edition - Einbau in die richtige Richtung, aber wie??*

hier der link zu meinem tagebuch

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/40404-endlich-umzug-ins-cooler-master-rc-690-und-tuning.html#post535373


----------

